# COLONOSCOPY PREPS



## 23476 (Oct 14, 2005)

Have been advised to use a combo of both Pico-Salax (day before) AND a phospho-soda (sp?) the night before. Most posts I've read people talk about JUST using Pico-Salax. Has anyone ever been told to use BOTH??


----------

